# can you recommend a good site for mp3/mp4 players?



## chery (Dec 14, 2010)

Hello, i'm new to here, and i want to find some pmp media players as christmas gift. You know, it's really urgent need, and surely, I have been searching for mp3/mp4/mp5 media players for a long time, and I'm getting a bit weary of finding contradictory reviews and information on different websites. And finally i found a big wholesale site for consumer electronics, and it's called ecargoonline.com, So i was wondering if there's anybody have any experience with that site, i saw lots of products reviews on that site, and lots of customers said they did a really timely shippment, that's the main point, coz i need the goods to be received before X-mas. Any advice/suggestions would be greatfully received.Thanks a lot!


----------

